# EPDM overlay removal



## gco (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi guys,
New member here, GC from Michigan. We do a modest amount of roofing, typically on additions or part of whole-building reno.
I have a question that my roofing subs couldn't help me with so I came to the experts.

Residential EPDM roof, Firestone material, about 20 years old. In perfect shape. The original installer put overlay patches in various places, mostly at 3-way seam intersections, as added protection. Some of those patches started coming loose around the edges a few years back and a factory rep removed and replaced them for me quickly while he was there on an unrelated matter. I didn't watch him do it but he did over half a dozen in a little more than half hour.
Now some more of those patches are starting to come up and I can't find anyone who knows how to remove them. Unfortunately the factory rep moved on and I can't locate him to ask. Does anyone know how to safely remove these patches so we can install new ones?


----------



## gco (Jun 28, 2021)

Anybody? Stumped the experts in my first try?


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

I can't see the pic loaded but the patches are part of Firestones detail for warranty. Any seam intersection gets a t-lap, not sure what the pic looks like but I would think maybe the old patches coming up were installed possibly with the old black glue, before quick prime plus came about? Since quik prime plus and seam tape infused in many products patching is as fast as the primer can flash off. 
That said pull up the failing product and clean with Firestone splice wash, let dry and prime up and patch as needed. Don't forget lap sealant as most do when not installing the whole warranted system.


----------



## gco (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks. Yes, they are at seam intersections. My question is how do you "pull up" the old patches? Just brute force? Will they come off without ripping the epdm they are glued to? Do I need to use a heat gun or something else?


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Heat may help, but brute force will work. A channel locks or vice grip will help keep your skin attached to your fingernails. I see the pic today and it looks like the old black glue patch that was pre quick prime. The epdm under will not rip.


----------



## gco (Jun 28, 2021)

Thank you Deerfly. Much obliged.


----------

